# Up for Grabs SE-R



## rusky (Oct 22, 2007)

I came to a conclusion after a lot of tears that i have to let her go. Its a 05 with 32k, The car was hit when i got it off aution so its salvage title, all the car needs is a great lover that will paint it and get a her a new driver air bag, other then that, the car drivers perfect. I estimated to get it all fixted would be $3,000 max depending who is going to paint it. I can send pictures of the damage that was fixed. Before and after. I have all resets from all the parts. If anyone is willing to take it. Can reach me at 864-216-5127 or at [email protected] "best offer"
Dont let the title fool you, Its a great car. I wouldnt give it up, but its too much for me.

Thanks and God bless


----------



## kramerbuccs24 (Dec 15, 2007)

rusky said:


> I came to a conclusion after a lot of tears that i have to let her go. Its a 05 with 32k, The car was hit when i got it off aution so its salvage title, all the car needs is a great lover that will paint it and get a her a new driver air bag, other then that, the car drivers perfect. I estimated to get it all fixted would be $3,000 max depending who is going to paint it. I can send pictures of the damage that was fixed. Before and after. I have all resets from all the parts. If anyone is willing to take it. Can reach me at 864-216-5127 or at [email protected] "best offer"
> Dont let the title fool you, Its a great car. I wouldnt give it up, but its too much for me.
> 
> Thanks and God bless


I would recommend putting this up on NissanClub.com as well, because there is NEVER anyone on here anymore, especially in the Altima forums. Good luck selling it!


----------

